# Backgearing (sorta) the various 9x20s



## Bi11Hudson (Mar 20, 2018)

This is an article I wrote many(15+) years ago for a 9x20 board I was associated with at the time. I post it here for the benefit of any member that wants to build one.

It is copyrighted, but as the author I am permitted to circumvent that. All I ask is that if you build them for production, you get my permission before hand.

http://www.hudsontelcom.com/9X20Gear.html

Bill Hudson​


----------



## francist (Mar 21, 2018)

Great stories too.

-frank


----------

